# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Neue Banknoten in Thailand

## Erwin

Erwartungsgemäß werden bald neue Noten mit dem Bild von Rama X auf der Vorderseite erscheinen. Ausgabe der 20-, 50- und 100-Bahtnoten am 6.4., die 500er und 1000er folgen später.
Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Link

http://thailandtip.info/2018/03/08/b...a-x-banknoten/

Erwin

----------


## Enrico

Danke für den link [emoji106]

----------

